# Shark Identification



## kb03685 (Jun 27, 2012)

Can anyone help me out with this shark ID? Thinkin maybe Sandbar but not sure....caught him yesterday at Sargent Beach.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Looks like a bull shark pup.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

scrambler said:


> Looks like a bull shark pup.


That would be a bull shark
Nice catch
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Chris R. (May 11, 2005)

That is a juvie sandbar. Bulls do not have an interdorsal ridge & their tail often has a trailing edge of black when small. Bulls also don't have that rounded of a dorsal fin.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm going with bull shark pup, too. I don't see the interdorsal ridge in these pictures, and the sandbar's snout is usually more pointed. I agree on the rounded dorsal fin, though.

Could you catch it again, and get more pictures? LOL


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I have caught a couple of sandbars a foot or 2 longer than that and they were exactly that color. It's really hard to tell in pictures and small sharks though.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like a bull shark to me.


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

What about this one?


----------



## fishguy74 (Oct 13, 2011)

that looks like the "elusive trout stealer" shark.


----------



## ratfink (Feb 13, 2012)

I think that is a silky shark, best way to know is get a sander's shark id book.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

? invisible shark?..


----------

